# For All Y'all Who Hate LeBron



## nsquar3d (Apr 29, 2012)

MUST read article:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/magazine/04/24/lebron.james/index.html


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Not exactly what I meant when I said you should've posted this in a different thread other than Miami's, but you're getting there. Slowly but surely right? NBA Forum was the right answer.


----------



## nsquar3d (Apr 29, 2012)

You should have just told me that boss.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't see how this could possibly change anyone's opinion of him.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Luke said:


> I don't see how this could possibly change anyone's opinion of him.


Exactly, the arrogance of most haters is hard to over come. I mean it's not like Lebron was accused of Rape...I shame to humanity. He switched teams


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> Exactly, the arrogance of most haters is hard to over come. I mean it's not like Lebron was accused of Rape...I shame to humanity. He switched teams


you dont have to be a rapist to be considered a tool


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and you dont have to slit someone's throat and then televise yourself taking dump on thier dining room table before walking out the door either but some people just roll that way


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I try not to keep up with the things these guys say off court cos I really don't care. I watch basketball for the game, not the soap opera. That allows me to love LeBron as a player for my team. He says the stupidest stuff, but I don't think he actually means it to come out the way it does, he doesn't seem strong enough mentally to be the arrogant douchebag type intentionally. Whatever.


----------

